# heat lamps for drying horses?



## pennyh (3 December 2007)

i stable at home &amp; want to set up a wash box as i'm struggling a bit to get nice competition turnout in this grotty weather ( i own a grey!) 

i wondered what drying equipment people /yards have

this will just be for my personal use &amp; i can't afford to spend thousands on a fancy horse solarium thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





my googling hasn't come up with much but i wondered about these

www.commercial-lamps.co.uk/acatalog/Quartz_heat_lamps.html

any advise much appreciated


----------



## K27 (3 December 2007)

I have looked into this as I have been wanting to get a Solarium for ages, but they are really expensive to buy and run- think if you have a yard packed full of horses you get your moneys worth out of it!- I know that when I phoned Kylix, they did a budget sort of one for about £300 plus the stand thing it hangs on- there are less lamps on them but they said it would be fine for occasional use.
Had a look at the Lamp on the link that you posted- good price but it says it has to be hung 1meter from floor level so unless you have a Shetland!!!??? not sure if it would be suitable- if you had it higher, would it give out enough heat?...

But I also know years before they built all these posh solariums, racing yards used lamps similar to those above (normally used for chickens and the like!) for drying off etc so maybe it would work?- I'd be interesed too, to find out!

(If I win the lottery I'd like one of those german Solariums that a lot of the dressage yards have with the spectral lights- I think my horses would freak at it though!!!)


----------



## pennyh (3 December 2007)

sorry , i mean't the infra red one at £105 , not the cheaper ones as i'd asumed that they would be nowhere near substantial enough

thought that maybe a couple of the infra red ones might be


----------



## lisan (3 December 2007)

the one at our yard looks home made - Sure it would'nt be too hard to make one of these if you know a handy fella!!


----------



## Nickymac (3 December 2007)

We've got four of those lamps in our wash box on a kind of rectangular frame that we can raise up and down. They're very good and do the job brilliantly. Make sure your electrician or whoever fits them makes sure your circuit can take them as they used to to trip regularly.


----------



## pennyh (3 December 2007)

thanks guys , glad to hear they can do the job , luckily OH is very handy &amp; have a friend who is an electrician so he'll be able to advise on the power supply


----------



## kerilli (3 December 2007)

pennyh, they have those same lamps (the £105 ones) at my vets' place, they do indeed only heat up bodies, not the air. they're very very good... the ones i've seen were quite high up in the eaves, say 16 feet up or so.


----------

